# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Giùp em tìm hiểu về Vga

## thangtnpt0021

Em không hiểu vì sao nó lại khác nhau va hiện giờ em muốn mua 1 cái card khác các pác có thể chỉ em không ạ
Thanks các pác

----------


## YoeFlash

Đây là VGA Onboard chứ có ji` đâu... nếu mún chơi ngon hơn nữa thì ra tiệm mua 1 cây 512 hay 1GB về chơi cho mát mắt.

----------

